
Blue-Light Lenses Are a Scam - hughpeters
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa7nzz/blue-light-glasses-screen-scam
======
hypewatch
The last time I got my eyes checked (pre-COVID) at LensCrafters they pitched
this type of lens hard b/c I’m a software engineer. I decided to pass to save
money and now I’m glad I did!

